# Name change,attestation,certificates....



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi ,3 weeks left till our departure for Dubai.
A quick outline...
I was using stepfathers name all throught school and college ,hence all certificates ('O'level ,CSE and C&G's), were issued with his surname.
I long ago resumed using my birth name which was never legally changed.
Having never had to produce them in 25 years ,never crossed my mind it would be a problem.
Last week sent off my city and guilds with proof and covering letter for a name change before attestation. Now returned unchanged.
I am now concidering getting certificates attested in former name along with mothers marriage certificate and a name change deed. Solely due to time restraint and the wish to have doc's with me in Dubai while job hunting.
Has anyone had similar problems? or could offer any advice? am i going down the wrong path? ,thanks in advance ,Dominic.


----------



## cannygood (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Dominic, would you mind telling me how you overcame this problem.? My wife has the same issue, birth cert and gcse results have different surnames, to add to that her passport now has my surname. Your advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

cannygood said:


> Hey Dominic, would you mind telling me how you overcame this problem.? My wife has the same issue, birth cert and gcse results have different surnames, to add to that her passport now has my surname. Your advice would be very much appreciated.


Hi, I personally would not worry too much about different surnames, for woman it is obviously the norm. The school certificates would not be able to be changed any way. 
I had my various certificates attested, they are still in my suitcase. 
I got a certified copy of the marriage certificate relating to the name difference (also still in suitcase), just to cross reference if needed.
Just check with employer or prospective employer to put your mind at ease.
Good luck with the move.


----------

